# 95 pathfinder problems starting



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

My 95 Nissan Pathfinder is having this strange problem where when the engine is hot and it's been sitting a bit, it wont' start on the first attempt, sometimes takes 5 or 6 tries or waiting for the engine to cool off a bit. Generally if I drive it for 30 min, then let it sit for 15 or 20 minutes, it then won't start. However, one time I left it parked in airport long-term parking for two hot days, and it had the same problem, it took 4 attempts to start.

I've taken it to four shops, they keep saying its the starter. I've had 3 starters in the past two years, I'm not inclined to believe it's a starter problem, or if it is, that there is some other component causing the starter to fail. I've also had the battery and battery cables replaced (they were old/corroded anyway). I can't take it to the last shop that replaced the starter because I moved from CA to CO. Sidenote: a poor design feature , IMO, is that the oil filter is directly above the starter, with every oil change the starter gets an oil bath. I don't know if that would cause a problem or not, but if so I'd think this would be a known problem with Pathfinders.

I discovered something a couple days ago that might help narrow this down... Normally when having this problem, I would turn the ignition to Start, and either hold it there or bring it back all the way to Off and try again. What I discovered is if I toggle the ignition between Start and On, 4 or 5 times in quick succession, it will engage pretty quickly and the engine will start. Does this point any more to a particular problem? (Like, say, the ignition switch?)

Any suggestions as to what else could cause the problem or what could be causing the starter to fail? Any insight as to how shops generally test starters would be helpful too. I've posted this on Cartalk.com and gotten the reply that this is a somewhat common problem for 94 and 95 pathfinders, but they didn't know the answer. If it is a known problem, then there has to be an answer somewhere, right?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

You could be a little clearer when you say, "it won't start", but from the rest of your post, I assume you mean the starter doesn't turn.
Tip: when you change the oil, let it sit for a few minutes before removing the filter to allow some oil to drain out. Then, when the filter is loose, tilt it upward to keep what oil remains in the filter. You may still get some oil draining down the side of the block, but little or no oil should be on the starter.
Your problem sounds like it may be the ignition switch, but could also be a a bad ground or interlock switch. Is this an auto or manual trans? I've noticed similar symptoms on the manual trans, when the floor mat gets pushed under the clutch.


----------



## punishking (Aug 2, 2005)

*starting problem!*

I have a 94 pathfinder. when my computer went bad my truck would do the same thing. eventually the lights would start blinking on/off. then the truck wouldnt start at all.


johnadamsii said:


> My 95 Nissan Pathfinder is having this strange problem where when the engine is hot and it's been sitting a bit, it wont' start on the first attempt, sometimes takes 5 or 6 tries or waiting for the engine to cool off a bit. Generally if I drive it for 30 min, then let it sit for 15 or 20 minutes, it then won't start. However, one time I left it parked in airport long-term parking for two hot days, and it had the same problem, it took 4 attempts to start.
> 
> I've taken it to four shops, they keep saying its the starter. I've had 3 starters in the past two years, I'm not inclined to believe it's a starter problem, or if it is, that there is some other component causing the starter to fail. I've also had the battery and battery cables replaced (they were old/corroded anyway). I can't take it to the last shop that replaced the starter because I moved from CA to CO. Sidenote: a poor design feature , IMO, is that the oil filter is directly above the starter, with every oil change the starter gets an oil bath. I don't know if that would cause a problem or not, but if so I'd think this would be a known problem with Pathfinders.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

By 'won't start' I mean what happens when I turn the ignition to start, all the lights come on, I hear a single, very subtle electrical 'click' from the engine, and that's all. The lights stay on, nothing blinks out, just nothing happens from the starter. When it does start after a few attempts with the key, it starts up just fine, no sluggishness or anything, like it never had a problem. 

I normally take it in to Jiffy Lube for oil changes, just because I'm lazy, but I've noticed they don't do much for cleanup, I'm normally dripping a little bit of oil after their done, so I'm also doubting they do anything to protect the starter from oil spilling from the filter...


----------



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh, and it's an automatic transmission...


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

The single click is most likely the starter solenoid. So
- Sounds like the switch is OK then. 
- And the interlock wouldn't seem to be the problem. 
- May still be a weak ground or "+" battery cable to the starter.
- Or may be the solenoid or starter.

Have you cleaned and tightened the battery terminals?


----------



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

one of the first things I did was replace the battery and battery cables. I haven't checked them since that was done, about a year ago, so I'll double-check those. I'm not convinced the click is the solenoid, it's very suble, not a mechanical click, but more like electrical circuits being engaged. besides, aren't the starter and solenoid one component in the pathfinder?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

johnadamsii said:


> one of the first things I did was replace the battery and battery cables. I haven't checked them since that was done, about a year ago, so I'll double-check those. I'm not convinced the click is the solenoid, it's very suble, not a mechanical click, but more like electrical circuits being engaged. besides, aren't the starter and solenoid one component in the pathfinder?


The solenoid is housed with the starter, but its function is the same as if it were separate. You might try getting someone to listen while you attempt to start it and figure out where the click is, then isolate the problem from there to the starter.


----------



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

Animal said:


> The solenoid is housed with the starter, but its function is the same as if it were separate. You might try getting someone to listen while you attempt to start it and figure out where the click is, then isolate the problem from there to the starter.


I will check that and see where this click seems to be coming from.

My point in asking about them is that the starter has been replaced 3 times. If the starter and solenoid are housed together, doesn't that mean that the solenoid has been replaced 3 times as well? Because the symptoms haven't changed in the entire course of events...


I do appreciate your help, I'm just frustrated that this appears to be somewhat of a known problem yet I can't seem to find 'the' answer.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

johnadamsii said:


> My point in asking about them is that the starter has been replaced 3 times. If the starter and solenoid are housed together, doesn't that mean that the solenoid has been replaced 3 times as well? Because the symptoms haven't changed in the entire course of events...


My experience has taught me never to assume something isn't the problem. Each time there is a problem, I start over.



johnadamsii said:


> I do appreciate your help, I'm just frustrated that this appears to be somewhat of a known problem yet I can't seem to find 'the' answer.


I understand your frustration. But you are better off finding your problem rather than replacing a part just because someone else did.


----------



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's a post from ********.com, another Nissan forum. I made this adjustment today, I'll monitor for a couple weeks and update the thread if this seems to be the fix....

_You have the factory alarm system installed. This system is the one the dealer would have installed or port would have installed when it was delivered to the dealer new. Under your dash above your knee panel is the location of your ignition wires. If you pull the knee trim panel off your will see 2 large white connectors with several white and black wires on one side of each of those 2 large connectors. However on the other sides of those 2 connectors there are multi colored wires in the connectors plugged into the others with the white and black wires. This is the by pass for the alarm system. This basically sends your entire ignition system through the alarm control module located under the drivers seat. Disconnect both those connections and plug together the multi colored connectors leaving the black and white wire connecotrs disconnected completely. This will eliminate the alarm system and will likely eliminate the problem you have been having.

Those control units tend to do this when it gets hot. Especially when 
the interior temp reaches the 120 degree points. Not all that uncommon. 
And misdiagnosing it as the starter is a very common mistake even by 
low level dealer techs.

My reply:

ok, the wire color coding on mine was slightly different than you describe, but I was able to see a pattern and do what you recommended. I'll keep an eye on it and post an update in a couple weeks if this seems to have cleared the problem (it's going to be hot this weekend, if it was going to happen, it'd be then). 

Details: on my Pathfinder, the 2 white connectors had the following color scheme....
Left connector, towards steering wheel - Red/Whi, Bla/Yel, Bla/Whi, Bla/Gre, Blu
Left connector, away from steering wheel - 3 white, Bla/Yel,Red, Orange

Right connector, towards steering wheel - Bla/Whi, Whi/Bla,2 Bla/Yel, Bla/Blu
Right connector, away from steering wheel - 3 white, Bla/Yel,Red, Orange

Noticing a pattern with the connectors that had all 3 white, I took those out of the loop. the truck started, all the electrical seemed fine. 
_


----------



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

Just wanted to update other users that this fix has in fact solved the problem. There haven't exactly been a lot of hot days lately, but there have definitely been a few times that I would've expected the problem to happen and it didn't. So, FYI in case someone else has the same issue.


----------



## 95PF (Aug 26, 2005)

hi everyone..new here. found this site cuz i got so frustrated with my pf. ok, so i did what you guys said and it seems like it's starting fine. it's gonna be hot in cali this weekend starting from today (100 degrees sat.)

only thing is, the alarm doesn't work now. i connected the remained cables to the alarm but still nothing. does this mean this fix makes the alarm and auto lock/unlock feature useless? do i have to install an aftermarket alarm system now?
thanks in advance.


----------



## 95PF (Aug 26, 2005)

ok..so i was driving home after i did this fix at work. my alarm doesn't work but as soon as i started the car, the doors locked by themselves, but the alarm didn't come on. as i'm driving, i notice my speedometer isn't working and my check engine light is on.

i did connect the remaining conectors together thinking that might make the alarm work, but i guess i blew a fuse? i have to check the fuse box.


----------



## johnadamsii (Aug 2, 2005)

For me the fix has worked perfectly. However, I didn't use the alarm anyway, and I had my keyless entry disabled a couple years ago when the car was locking and unlocking itself at random moments. I would suspect that getting the alarm unit replaced 'could' fix the problem, but I'd wait to see if a more experienced hand knows better...


----------



## tank (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey new to nissan I(brother in-law) have the click some times when starting new starter all cables and grounds good wanted to try the wiring switch but not sure what to do exactly. It has the 2 white connectors with 3 whites in both left and right connector just as someone posted earlier. they say they took them out of the loop but was wondering if someone could help me out ? Been in my driveway for a week.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

tank said:


> Hey new to nissan I(brother in-law) have the click some times when starting new starter all cables and grounds good wanted to try the wiring switch but not sure what to do exactly. It has the 2 white connectors with 3 whites in both left and right connector just as someone posted earlier. they say they took them out of the loop but was wondering if someone could help me out ? Been in my driveway for a week.
> Thanks in advance.


Sure, be right over. What's the address?  
Now seriously, what is your question?


----------



## tank (Sep 4, 2005)

Prolly along trip from there to just south of St. Louis Mo
earlier in the post john something posted about wire connectors under the dash I have the same colors as he said he did and he states he eliminated them(I guess the white wires) out of the loop. to bypass the alarm I think but was just wanting to know if anyone could tell me wich wire or wires should go were to do this. before I try anything.
Thanks


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

tank said:


> Prolly along trip from there to just south of St. Louis Mo
> earlier in the post john something posted about wire connectors under the dash I have the same colors as he said he did and he states he eliminated them(I guess the white wires) out of the loop. to bypass the alarm I think but was just wanting to know if anyone could tell me wich wire or wires should go were to do this. before I try anything.
> Thanks


About 1K miles, if I remember, and at the price of gas these days...
Seems he saying you take the connectors with the black and white wires out of the picture by disconnecting them, then plugging the two connectors (with multi colored wires) they were connected to to each other. Or do you read it differently?


----------



## Sean Tong (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thanks for your post!*

I spent a whole afternoon working on my Pathfinder according to what you said in the post. The wire connection in my car is a little different from what you mentioned. But your idea is so precious. After studying the wiring carefully and comparing with what you mentioned, I successfully by-passed the alarm system. Finally my car started up after sitting deadly for two months! Thank you sooooo much.


----------

